# Prickly Heat



## marieneale (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi

I was wondering if you could advise what I can put on my skin for prickly heat as I am 31 weeks pregnant?

Thanks

Marie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Marie,

Sorry not been about. Has the prickly heat resolved? I can sympathise as its horrid to get, never mind when you're pregnant  To be honest there isn't much you can do for prickly heat full stop  It should clear up in a few days though, if you can manage to keep out of the heat as much as possible. Have left a link to NHS info on it that might be useful http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Prickly-heat/Pages/Treatment.aspx
If you wanted to use something on the skin then clamine lotion is fine to use (not licensed in pregnancy but thought to be safe)

Hope it resolves soon
Maz x

/links


----------



## marieneale (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Maz

Not completely cleared up but was driving me mad and wasn't sure what I could put on my skin to stop the itch.

Marie xx


----------

